# Wacom Bamboo: No device file created despite udev rule etc.

## fsavigny

Hi there,

I apologise deeply if I somehow just fail to see the wood for the trees, but after having read a lot of threads about how to get a Wacom Bamboo Pen graphics tablet working, I still have not got any further. Maybe I just need somebody who tells me WHERE exactly the problem is lying.

The situation is this:

- I have a new, shiny, Wacom Bamboo Pen tablet, plugged in via USB.

- I have built and loaded the kernel module ("wacom")

- the kernel reports when it is plugged in (however, no difference whether the module is loaded or not)

- I have created a udev rule which should have udev create a device node

But no device file appears, ever. This stops me from going on, because X11 definitely needs a device file.

It basically seems to me as if everything should be there, but maybe the driver somehow fails to connect to the device??? I gather the kernel would report that it is using it? Ouf. If that is the problem, I definitely do not know how to go on.

Can anybody help me?

Thanks so much in advance!

Florian

--------------------------

Diagnostic information, from top down:

/etc/udev/rules.d/12-wacom-rule:

```

ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", ATTRS{idProduct}=="00dd", SYMLINK="input/tablet-bamboo-pen"

```

New output of dmesg when I plug in the tablet:

```

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 003801 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port:1 status 003002 0  ACK POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 0093,00

hub 5-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device number 23 using uhci_hcd

usb 5-1: ep0 maxpacket = 32

usb 5-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 5-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 5-1: default language 0x0409

usb 5-1: udev 23, busnum 5, minor = 534

usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=00dd

usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 5-1: Product: CTL-470

usb 5-1: Manufacturer: Wacom Co.,Ltd.

usb 5-1: usb_probe_device

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-1: adding 5-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usbhid 5-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 5-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb 5-1: adding 5-1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usbhid 5-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 5-1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

```

Output of lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

wacom                  27670  0 

minix                  23804  0 

fuse                   56901  14 

usb_storage            28263  0 

usb_libusual            8048  1 usb_storage

usbhid                 15609  0 

uas                     6185  0 

nvidia               8279346  20 

sr_mod                 11484  0 

snd_hda_codec_idt      44496  1 

nvidiafb               36350  0 

cfbfillrect             3001  1 nvidiafb

uhci_hcd               27151  0 

cfbimgblt               1869  1 nvidiafb

vgastate                7717  1 nvidiafb

ehci_hcd               43125  0 

cfbcopyarea             2989  1 nvidiafb

fb_ddc                  1065  1 nvidiafb

usbcore               114741  7 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,wacom,uas,usbhid,usb_libusual,usb_storage

cdrom                  30958  1 sr_mod

snd_hda_intel          17376  0 

snd_hda_codec          47123  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_idt

tg3                   119497  0 

libphy                 13181  1 tg3

evdev                   7086  0 

rtc_cmos                7084  0 

```

Output of udevadm info <some quirky /sys/bus... path where I did find the device>:

```

P: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1

N: bus/usb/005/018

E: BUSNUM=005

E: DEVNAME=/dev/bus/usb/005/018

E: DEVNUM=018

E: DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1

E: DEVTYPE=usb_device

E: DRIVER=usb

E: ID_BUS=usb

E: ID_MODEL=CTL-470

E: ID_MODEL_ENC=CTL-470

E: ID_MODEL_FROM_DATABASE=Bamboo Pen (CTL-470)

E: ID_MODEL_ID=00dd

E: ID_REVISION=0102

E: ID_SERIAL=Wacom_Co._Ltd._CTL-470

E: ID_USB_INTERFACES=:030102:030000:

E: ID_VENDOR=Wacom_Co._Ltd.

E: ID_VENDOR_ENC=Wacom\x20Co.\x2cLtd.

E: ID_VENDOR_FROM_DATABASE=Wacom Co., Ltd

E: ID_VENDOR_ID=056a

E: MAJOR=189

E: MINOR=529

E: PRODUCT=56a/dd/102

E: SUBSYSTEM=usb

E: TYPE=0/0/0

E: UDEV_LOG=7

E: USEC_INITIALIZED=5729355896

```

Finally, output of emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.1.10-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.10-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7300_\@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2071912 total,    897740 free

KiB Swap:    1172740 total,   1172740 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 17 May 2013 15:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo x11 multimedia science sunrise ephemeral emacs voyageur sabayon x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/x11 /var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/science /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/ephemeral /var/lib/layman/emacs /var/lib/layman/voyageur /var/lib/layman/sabayon /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa bash-completion bcmath berkdb bzip2 cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd emacs exif expat ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif graphviz gs gtk iconv imlib ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k kpathsea libwww maildir mime mng modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nptl nvidia ogg openmp oss pam pcre perl png pnp qt3support readline recode rtmp rtsp sasl session sndfile soap spell sqlite ssl svg tcpd tidy tiff toolkit-scroll-bars truetype unicode usb vorbis wmf x86 xml xpm xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en en_GB en_US fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" SANE_BACKENDS="avision" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fsavigny,

A few things - no answers but some lines of investigation to follow up.

udev does not make /dev nodes any more, DEVTMPFS is the kernel does that and udev changes permissions.

Many usb devices don't get the /dev entries they used to get.  Indeed, I would expect your bamboo to have basic functionality as a pointer in Xorg, using evdev.  That might be a problem.evdev grabs it preventing the bamboo driver doing its thing.

If you are supposed to get /dev entries, I would expect them to be under /dev/input, as either a new mouse, or lots of new eventX devices.  Possibly both.

USB devices often don't like sharing a root hub. A single root hub is permitted to provide 500mA for all connected devices, some devices need all of that.

Overlaoded root hubs can do odd things, varying from nothing to shutting down completely, with ignoring some devices in the middle.

Use lsusb to check the power requirements on your USB device tree and rearrange things as needed.

----------

## fsavigny

Hi Neddy,

thanks very much for replying!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> udev does not make /dev nodes any more, DEVTMPFS is the kernel does that and udev changes permissions.
> 
> 

 

Oops. So does that mean that udev rules containing "NAME= " are no longer effective? (And what about SYMLINK?)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Many usb devices don't get the /dev entries they used to get.
> 
> 

 

I have discovered two changes in the /dev tree (definitely the only changes): When the tablet is plugged in, the following two files appear:

```

/dev/bus/usb/005/007

/dev/char/189:518

```

The file command tells me the first is a character special [device, I assume]; the second is a symbolic link to the first. These names are not permanent between unplugs and re-plugins, though (changed to 

```

/dev/bus/usb/005/010

/dev/char/189:521

```

on the next try, for example.)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I would expect your bamboo to have basic functionality as a pointer in Xorg, using evdev.
> 
> 

 

It does not seem like that to me. When it is plugged in under X, nothing at all happens, i.e. the pointer does not move when I move the pen (the pen and tablet work fine; I have tested them under Windoze in the meantime).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you are supposed to get /dev entries, I would expect them to be under /dev/input, as either a new mouse, or lots of new eventX devices. Possibly both.
> 
> 

 

That's what I was expecting all the time, too. But no - neither appears.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USB devices often don't like sharing a root hub. A single root hub is permitted to provide 500mA for all connected devices, some devices need all of that. 
> 
> Overlaoded root hubs can do odd things, varying from nothing to shutting down completely, with ignoring some devices in the middle. 
> ...

 

I have tried acting on this, by simply unplugging everything but the tablet, but no improvement. I still only get links like the ones described above.

I have also called lsusb:

```

bertrandrussell:/tmp# lsusb --tree

/:  Bus 07.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/4p, 12M

        |__ Port 2: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Chip/SmartCard, Driver=, 12M

/:  Bus 06.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 05.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 11, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M

/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/6p, 480M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Mass Storage, Driver=usb-storage, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/4p, 480M

```

That's with normal mouse plugged in, and now with normal mouse unplugged (must be - not enough ports), and tablet plugged in:

```

bertrandrussell:/tmp# lsusb --tree

/:  Bus 07.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/4p, 12M

        |__ Port 2: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Chip/SmartCard, Driver=, 12M

/:  Bus 06.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 05.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 12, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=, 12M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 12, If 1, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=, 12M

    |__ Port 2: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Human Interface Device, Driver=usbhid, 1.5M

/:  Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 03.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=uhci_hcd/2p, 12M

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/6p, 480M

    |__ Port 4: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Mass Storage, Driver=usb-storage, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci_hcd/4p, 480M

```

Does that give any hint, or should I call it with other options?

Again, thanks so much for your answer (and I am still worried that I might be overlooking something bloody obvious).

Cheers,

Florian (sorry for not giving any proper name).

----------

## khayyam

 *fsavigny wrote:*   

> Again, thanks so much for your answer (and I am still worried that I might be overlooking something bloody obvious).

 

fsavigny ... as it hasn't been mentioned so far I thought I'd ask, is x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom installed? This would be if INPUT_DEVICES="wacom" is provided in /etc/portage/make.conf. There is also dev-libs/libwacom (a "library for identifying wacom tablets and their model-specific features") but I'm not sure what this is used by as it isn't a dependency of xf86-input-wacom.

best ... khay

----------

## fsavigny

Hi Khay,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> as it hasn't been mentioned so far I thought I'd ask, is x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom installed?
> 
> 

 

Yes, it is. However, /var/log/Xorg.0.log does not say anything about using it (which it does for other drivers). My theory was that this must be because of the missing device file. However, I then tried this (note the device file):

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 295.40  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-04.nvidia.com)  Thu Apr  5 22:33:07 PDT 2012

# (aus http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/

# xorg-server-1.10-upgrade-guide.xml)

# für die Mäuse ist noch nicht einmal eine InputClass definiert; das

# macht er vollkommen automatisch so, wie ich das haben möchte (und

# synaptics lädt er automatisch)

# Der Rest bezieht sich auf Grafikkarte und Monitor; ich weiß nicht,

# ob ich überhaupt das alles brauche ...

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "DontZap" "true" # s. a. keyboard!

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

         Identifier "Wacom Bamboo"

         Driver "wacom"

         Option "Device"   "/dev/bus/usb/005/006"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier         "keyboard"

    Driver             "evdev"

    MatchIsKeyboard    "on"

    MatchDevicePath    "/dev/input/event*"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

    Option         "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

   # s. jedoch ServerLayout, Option DontZap

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

    DisplaySize     305    228

EndSection

Section "Device"

    # Driver      "vesa"

    Identifier     "Quadro NVS 135M"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Unknown Board"

    Option      "NoLogo" "True"

    Option       "NvAGP"  "0" # Vorsichtshalber

    # Option      "TripleBuffer" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    Option         "PanelSize" "1440x900"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Virtual     1440 900

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Virtual     1440 900

        Depth       4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Virtual     1440 900

        Depth       8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Virtual     1440 900

        Depth       15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Virtual     1440 900

        Depth       16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Virtual     1440 900

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

I have used this fancy /dev/bus/usb/005/006 because that's the one that was indeed created after plugging in the tablet, and udevadm has confirmed that device file is the tablet. There is no visible effect on X11, however, and the log file does not mention anything which seems to have to do with the tablet (the kernel module is loaded, I should perhaps confirm, even if by hand):

```

[ 17683.048] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.4

Release Date: 2013-04-17

[ 17683.048] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[ 17683.048] Build Operating System: Linux 3.1.10-gentoo-r1 i686 Gentoo

[ 17683.048] Current Operating System: Linux bertrandrussell 3.1.10-gentoo-r1 #10 SMP Tue May 21 14:27:59 CEST 2013 i686

[ 17683.048] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=kernel3 ro root=805 vt.default_utf8=0

[ 17683.049] Build Date: 17 May 2013  08:46:07PM

[ 17683.049]  

[ 17683.049] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[ 17683.049]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[ 17683.049] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[ 17683.050] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May 22 23:04:17 2013

[ 17683.050] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[ 17683.050] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[ 17683.051] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[ 17683.051] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[ 17683.051] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[ 17683.051] (==) No device specified for screen "Screen0".

   Using the first device section listed.

[ 17683.051] (**) |   |-->Device "Quadro NVS 135M"

[ 17683.051] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[ 17683.051] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[ 17683.051] (**) Option "DontZap" "true"

[ 17683.051] (==) Automatically adding devices

[ 17683.051] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[ 17683.051] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[ 17683.051] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[ 17683.051] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[ 17683.051] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[ 17683.051] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[ 17683.051] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[ 17683.051] (II) Loader magic: 0x826e620

[ 17683.051] (II) Module ABI versions:

[ 17683.051]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[ 17683.051]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[ 17683.051]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[ 17683.051]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[ 17683.053] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:042b:1028:01f9 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000df00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[ 17683.053] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[ 17683.053] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[ 17683.053] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[ 17683.053] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[ 17683.054] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[ 17683.054] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[ 17683.054] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[ 17683.054] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[ 17683.054] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[ 17683.054] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[ 17683.054] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[ 17683.054] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[ 17683.054] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[ 17683.054] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[ 17683.054] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[ 17683.055] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[ 17683.055] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[ 17683.055] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[ 17683.055] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[ 17683.055] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[ 17683.055] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[ 17683.055] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[ 17683.055] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[ 17683.055] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[ 17683.055] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[ 17683.055] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[ 17683.056] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[ 17683.056] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[ 17683.056] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[ 17683.056] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 17683.056]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0

[ 17683.056]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[ 17683.056] (==) AIGLX enabled

[ 17683.056] Loading extension GLX

[ 17683.056] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[ 17683.056] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[ 17683.057] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[ 17683.057]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[ 17683.057]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[ 17683.057] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  313.30  Wed Mar 27 16:22:09 PDT 2013

[ 17683.057] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[ 17683.057] (--) using VT number 7

[ 17683.060] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[ 17683.060] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[ 17683.060] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[ 17683.060] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 17683.060]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0

[ 17683.060]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[ 17683.060] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[ 17683.060] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[ 17683.060] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[ 17683.060] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[ 17683.060] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[ 17683.060] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[ 17683.060] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[ 17683.060] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"

[ 17683.060] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[ 17683.060] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

[ 17683.060] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

[ 17683.060] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

[ 17683.061] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

[ 17683.061] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

[ 17683.756] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0)) does not support

[ 17683.756] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     NVIDIA 3D Vision stereo.

[ 17683.757] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU Quadro NVS 135M (G86) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[ 17683.757] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

[ 17683.757] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.86.68.00.16

[ 17683.757] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[ 17683.762] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on Quadro NVS 135M at PCI:1:0:0

[ 17683.762] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[ 17683.762] (--) NVIDIA(0):     TV-0

[ 17683.762] (--) NVIDIA(0):     AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (connected)

[ 17683.762] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1

[ 17683.762] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[ 17683.762] (--) NVIDIA(0): TV-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[ 17683.762] (--) NVIDIA(0): AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[ 17683.762] (--) NVIDIA(0): AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

[ 17683.762] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[ 17683.762] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal Single Link TMDS

[ 17683.762] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[ 17683.762] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device AU Optronics Corporation (DFP-0) (Using EDID

[ 17683.762] (**) NVIDIA(0):     frequencies has been enabled on all display devices.)

[ 17683.763] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[ 17683.763] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[ 17683.763] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[ 17683.763] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[ 17683.763] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[ 17683.763] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[ 17683.763] (**) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size configured to be 1440 x 900

[ 17684.780] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (121, 120); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[ 17684.780] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[ 17684.780] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[ 17684.780] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[ 17684.785] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[ 17684.785] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[ 17684.785] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[ 17684.785] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[ 17684.785] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[ 17684.785] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[ 17684.785] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[ 17684.785] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[ 17684.790] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[ 17685.065] Loading extension NV-GLX

[ 17685.088] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[ 17685.088] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[ 17685.088] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[ 17685.088] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[ 17685.089] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[ 17685.089] Loading extension XINERAMA

[ 17685.089] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" is not used

[ 17685.089] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "PanelSize" is not used

[ 17685.089] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[ 17685.089] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[ 17685.089] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[ 17685.089] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[ 17685.089] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[ 17685.089] (--) RandR disabled

[ 17685.099] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

[ 17685.099] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

[ 17685.104] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast

[ 17685.104] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

[ 17685.238] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[ 17685.238] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 17685.238] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[ 17685.238] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[ 17685.238] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[ 17685.239] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 17685.239]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 2.7.3

[ 17685.239]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[ 17685.239]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[ 17685.239] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[ 17685.239] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[ 17685.239] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[ 17685.239] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[ 17685.239] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[ 17685.239] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[ 17685.239] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[ 17685.239] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[ 17685.239] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 17685.239] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[ 17685.239] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[ 17685.239] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[ 17685.239] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[ 17685.270] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[ 17685.270] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 17685.270] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 17685.271] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[ 17685.272] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 17685.272] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[ 17685.272] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[ 17685.272] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[ 17685.272] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[ 17685.272] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[ 17685.272] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[ 17685.272] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[ 17685.272] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2/event2"

[ 17685.272] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[ 17685.272] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 17685.272] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[ 17685.272] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[ 17685.272] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[ 17685.272] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[ 17685.274] (II) config/udev: Adding input device CHICONY USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard (/dev/input/event7)

[ 17685.274] (**) CHICONY USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 17685.274] (**) CHICONY USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[ 17685.274] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'CHICONY USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard'

[ 17685.274] (**) CHICONY USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard: always reports core events

[ 17685.274] (**) evdev: CHICONY USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[ 17685.274] (--) evdev: CHICONY USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard: Vendor 0x4b3 Product 0x3025

[ 17685.274] (--) evdev: CHICONY USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard: Found keys

[ 17685.274] (II) evdev: CHICONY USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[ 17685.274] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/input/input8/event7"

[ 17685.274] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "CHICONY USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[ 17685.274] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 17685.274] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[ 17685.274] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[ 17685.274] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[ 17685.274] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[ 17685.275] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event3)

[ 17685.275] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 17685.275] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard"

[ 17685.275] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[ 17685.275] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[ 17685.276] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[ 17685.276] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[ 17685.276] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[ 17685.276] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[ 17685.276] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3"

[ 17685.276] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[ 17685.276] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 17685.276] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[ 17685.276] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

[ 17685.276] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

[ 17685.276] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[ 17685.277] (II) config/udev: Adding input device DualPoint Stick (/dev/input/event4)

[ 17685.277] (**) DualPoint Stick: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[ 17685.277] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'DualPoint Stick'

[ 17685.277] (**) DualPoint Stick: always reports core events

[ 17685.277] (**) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[ 17685.277] (--) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x8

[ 17685.277] (--) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Found 3 mouse buttons

[ 17685.277] (--) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Found relative axes

[ 17685.277] (--) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Found x and y relative axes

[ 17685.277] (II) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Configuring as mouse

[ 17685.277] (**) evdev: DualPoint Stick: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[ 17685.278] (**) evdev: DualPoint Stick: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[ 17685.278] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4/event4"

[ 17685.278] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "DualPoint Stick" (type: MOUSE, id 10)

[ 17685.278] (II) evdev: DualPoint Stick: initialized for relative axes.

[ 17685.278] (**) DualPoint Stick: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[ 17685.278] (**) DualPoint Stick: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[ 17685.278] (**) DualPoint Stick: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[ 17685.278] (**) DualPoint Stick: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[ 17685.279] (II) config/udev: Adding input device DualPoint Stick (/dev/input/mouse0)

[ 17685.279] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[ 17685.279] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[ 17685.280] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad (/dev/input/event5)

[ 17685.280] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[ 17685.280] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[ 17685.280] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[ 17685.280] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[ 17685.280] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[ 17685.281] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[ 17685.281]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.6.2

[ 17685.281]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[ 17685.281]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[ 17685.281] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad'

[ 17685.281] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: always reports core events

[ 17685.281] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[ 17685.341] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: x-axis range 0 - 1023

[ 17685.341] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: y-axis range 0 - 767

[ 17685.341] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 127

[ 17685.341] (II) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: device does not report finger width.

[ 17685.341] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: buttons: left right middle

[ 17685.341] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x8

[ 17685.341] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15

[ 17685.341] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: touchpad found

[ 17685.341] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: always reports core events

[ 17685.373] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input5/event5"

[ 17685.373] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 11)

[ 17685.373] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[ 17685.373] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[ 17685.373] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.156

[ 17685.373] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[ 17685.373] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[ 17685.373] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[ 17685.373] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[ 17685.373] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: touchpad found

[ 17685.374] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse1)

[ 17685.374] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[ 17709.453] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[ 17709.453] (II) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Close

[ 17709.453] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[ 17709.453] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[ 17709.453] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[ 17709.453] (II) evdev: CHICONY USB NetVista Full Width Keyboard: Close

[ 17709.454] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[ 17709.454] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Close

[ 17709.454] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[ 17709.454] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[ 17709.454] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[ 17711.153] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

It all feels like it should actually work, but there must be something I have missed. I am still fairly clueless where to start looking, though. (There are quite a number of things that are not really clear to me, starting with whether the X needs a confg entry at all for the Wacom ... etc.)

Thanks very much again!

Best regards,

Florian

----------

## khayyam

 *fsavigny wrote:*   

> [...] (There are quite a number of things that are not really clear to me, starting with whether the X needs a confg entry at all for the Wacom ... etc.)

 

fsavigny ... in the above I don't see the wacom (x11) driver being loaded, and I'd assume it would be were the hardware recognised.

I don't have a wacom so I can offer much in the way of help, the xf86-input-wacom should install a config file to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d and so there shouldn't be any need to configure it, the most probable issue is that the (kernel) driver, device node, etc, isn't available, and so its just not seen when initalising xorg. That much you probably already know, but I would suggest you focus on this rather than xorg.

Sorry I can't be more help than this ... best ... khay

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *fsavigny wrote:*   

> /etc/udev/rules.d/12-wacom-rule:

 

Did you mean /etc/udev/rules.d/12-wacom.rules ? Anything not ending with .rules is ignored!

And I'd try using SYMLINK+= instead of SYMLINK=

Sorry, don't have anything more at this time. Need to think it over.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fsavigny,

Please put your kernel .config on a pastebin and post a link.

----------

## radio_flyer

fsavigny,

Just saw this thread, or I'd have replied earlier. I have a Wacom Bamboo tablet. It's a year or two old, so I don't know if it's the same model, but my tablet works without any udev rules. This is on a stable amd64 system. When I first got the tablet it was a bear to install, but with newer kernels having a built-in driver and with Xorg offering an event driver, the installation became plug-and-play for the most part on my system.

Kernel config:

CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM=m

In /etc/portage/make.conf: 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev vmmouse wacom"

In /etc/conf.d/modules:

modules="${modules} wacom"

module_wacom_args=""

When I plug it in, it shows up as a new mouse (/dev/input/mouse1) and events (/dev/input/eventXX) in /dev/input.

# lsmod | grep wacom

wacom                  50125  0 

usbcore               168058  8 wacom,snd_usb_audio,uvcvideo,snd_usbmidi_lib,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd

#

My dmesg output when I plug it in and then unplug it:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [37499.695130] usb 1-1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd
> 
> [37499.715827] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=056a, idProduct=0065
> ...

 

The output in /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ 37502.608] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo (/dev/input/mouse1)
> 
> [ 37502.608] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
> ...

 

And when I unplug it:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (EE) Wacom Bamboo pad: Error reading wacom device : No such device
> 
> (EE) Wacom Bamboo pad: Error reading wacom device : No such device
> ...

 

Additional setup is done in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, as documented in 'man wacom'. My xorg.conf has no wacom setup, as the defaults work for me. The man files are installed by the xf86-input-wacom package, which should have been installed when wacom showed up in INPUT_DEVICES. Also installed is xsetwacom, which can set up the tablet from the CLI:

# xsetwacom --list devices

Wacom Bamboo stylus                     id: 12  type: STYLUS    

Wacom Bamboo eraser                     id: 13  type: ERASER    

Wacom Bamboo cursor                     id: 14  type: CURSOR    

Wacom Bamboo pad                        id: 15  type: PAD       

#

As khayyam said, the xf86-input-wacom device installs an xorg config file, as well as the drivers. I don't use the tablet all that often, so I'm no expert on it's operation. I do know that it works best with programs set up for its special features, like GIMP, which I got to work fairly well with the tablet buttons and wheelpad thing. Most of the configuration ends up taking place in the target application, like GIMP. Otherwise X treats it like just another way to manipulate the mouse cursor.

If you need me to check out anything else, let me know.

----------

